# Mal's Guinea Pig Sanctuary! [Update Thread]



## xMaloreyx (Jan 3, 2013)

I recently have founded a Guinea Pig Sanctuary; which from the title you can see is called: *Mal's Guinea Pig Sanctuary*!

On December 5th, 2012; I took in a pregnant Guinea Pig from a local closing pet store, who I've named Darla. She had about 3 weeks left in her pregnancy, and on December 26th, 2012; she gave birth to 5 babies. Sadly, one was a stillborn, but her other 4 have survived and done just amazingly! Darla's 4 surviving babies are 3 sows & 1 boar. The sows have been named Penny, Sundae, and Marley. The boar's name is Jovi.

I was very active in the "Guinea Pig World" in the past, but after my last passed away in 2009, I never got anymore Guinea Pigs, and now, I do not know why! They have just been a joy to have, and I can't imagine not having them again! So much so, that I founded my sanctuary. As of late, I've been seeing more and more ads on Craigslist & Kijiji in the area for Guinea Pigs needing to be rehomed / sold ... oops litters, moving, allergies, etc. and I want to provide as many as I can handle, a forever home. A home where they will get clean setups, fresh food & water everyday, companionship, and never have to be moved around again.

Maybe even some like my Darla, who could have been given to another pet store or breeder, and be used to pump out more and more babies. Or had the same fate for her babies.

I've even created a Facebook page; for updates and piggy pictures! Would be thankful for a "like"!  :

Mal's Guinea Pig Sanctuary | Facebook

And so this thread is not all boring; here are pictures of Darla & her babies!

Darla while she was heavily pregnant:


Darla by Malorey_Animal, on Flickr

Jovi:


077 by Malorey_Animal, on Flickr

Marley:


065 by Malorey_Animal, on Flickr

Sundae:


055 by Malorey_Animal, on Flickr

Penny:


053 by Malorey_Animal, on Flickr

Please check back for updates & pictures here too, if you don't wish to on Facebook!


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

welcome and what a beautiful bunch of piggies you have. i have 15 pigs at present - all of which are rescues and had some terrible pasts. they are now safe and well fed, warm and very muched loved. you have done a wonderful thing, saving these pigs from an unknown fate. they sound as though they are very well loved by you


----------



## xMaloreyx (Jan 3, 2013)

cats galore said:


> welcome and what a beautiful bunch of piggies you have. i have 15 pigs at present - all of which are rescues and had some terrible pasts. they are now safe and well fed, warm and very muched loved. you have done a wonderful thing, saving these pigs from an unknown fate. they sound as though they are very well loved by you


Thank you very much! Hehe, I don't know if I could ever handle 15! I think about 10 would be my limit, but .... then what is 5 more really? Oh gee, I better not think like that as then I'd get to 15, and being saying "What's 5 more?" to 20 piggies!


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

xMaloreyx said:


> Thank you very much! Hehe, I don't know if I could ever handle 15! I think about 10 would be my limit, but .... then what is 5 more really? Oh gee, I better not think like that as then I'd get to 15, and being saying "What's 5 more?" to 20 piggies!


they are very addictive aren't they


----------



## LouLatch (Jul 2, 2012)

They are just sooo cute!! 

I think what your doing is wonderful it doesnt matter how many piggies you take in, whats important is they have a safe home.

Well done u!!


----------



## xMaloreyx (Jan 3, 2013)

cats galore said:


> they are very addictive aren't they


They really are! I don't know what took me so long to get back into owning them! 



LouLatch said:


> They are just sooo cute!!
> 
> I think what your doing is wonderful it doesnt matter how many piggies you take in, whats important is they have a safe home.
> 
> Well done u!!


Thank you very much! 

~

I now made a website, care to tell me what you all think? It's not done yet, but it's a good start, I think! 

Mal's Guinea Pig Sanctuary


----------

